
Fox News Reporter Claims She Was Fired for Using Harassment Hotline - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2017/05/05/fox-news-sexual-harassment-discrimination/
======
goldenkey
Kinda like when the Amazon "crying at their desk" incidents came out, Bezos
said to email him _personally_. Those emails got forwarded to HR and those
people subsequently got blackballed. Don't EVER trust a large corp that says
they're gonna help with things that can even be conflated as "whiney."
Corporate policy is to root out whiners, can you really blame them?

------
cdumler
I cannot stress strongly enough to everyone: HR is there to keep _managers_
out of trouble. I had someone once put it to me this way:

Why is it that when musician has problems, his or her manager gets fired, but
when an employee has problems, the employee gets fired? The reason is: the
musician is paying the manager, the employee is not.

It's the chief officers who are paying for the manager. A manager's job is the
manage the issues of the officers. They pay the his or her salary. The way
companies manage employees is to flat out lie about that relationship. Those
who challenge the obvious (i.e. harassment, pay issues, etc) are the ones who
are let go. If you speak up, always be willing to accept the possibility of
the axe.

